# Would Like Positive ID??



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

View attachment 63037
View attachment 63038
Hi All,

the little guy is just 2 inches. Super agrressive temprament! Very skittish!!

Does anyone have any ideas what kinda serra he is??? many say "rhom", eltwitcho (rich) said he thinks it's irritans.

Please let me know!!!??

Jay


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Get a better flank shot (clear side picture of the fish). Sorry, can't tell what type of p's it is with those pics.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

get a closer shot, but if i had to guess id either say baby rhom or irritan but the pic isn't close enough to tell.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

waspride said:


> get a closer shot, but if i had to guess id either say baby rhom or irritan but the pic isn't close enough to tell.
> [snapback]1042995[/snapback]​


 Hi guys,

thanks, I will try to get a better shot this afternoon and post it.

By the way. i would like to know a little bit more about s.irritans.

Jay


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I cant see the pictures, just a small white box in paint.

opefe irritans info

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/irritans.html


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Guys,

It seems there is a problem with opening the pics.

I hope this works out!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Not the best pictures, angles are hard to tell.

Im gonna rule out irritans though. black v is different, then ones Iv had and so is snout.to hard to see, can you get a better side shot??


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

my first guess would be a rhom due to the spotting on the sides but i don't really have any experiences with irratians so this isn't a positive id.


----------

